# Which book is the best book for those building the tolman skiffs



## tuanleorno (Dec 17, 2017)

I want to order one of the books by Renn Tolman. Which book is the best book or the most recommended? Looking to see how he did it!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

tuanleorno said:


> I want to order one of the books by Renn Tolman. Which book is the best book or the most recommended? Looking to see how he did it!


Probably the one that covers the particular boat you are going to build


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Probably this one "_A Skiff for All Seasons: How to Build an Alaskan Skiff"
_
You might also wait for Chris Morejohn. Tolman learned of V bottoms because of the Gougeon's - maybe even when Chris worked there.


----------



## tuanleorno (Dec 17, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Probably this one "_A Skiff for All Seasons: How to Build an Alaskan Skiff"
> _
> You might also wait for Chris Morejohn. Tolman learned of V bottoms because of the Gougeon's - maybe even when Chris worked there.


Thank you, I will try!


----------

